# Empire Earth On Windows Vista Running Programs



## ryanswork11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dell Windows Vista Home Premium (Service Pack 1) / Inspiron 518 / Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad CPU / Ram - 4GB / 64-bit Operating System​
So, I recently Installed one of my old favorite games called Empire Earth. The Game installed with no errors and starts up the same. However, when the games menu screen comes up none of the words are showing, also my mouse lags:upset: I tried limiting my RAM to 2000 however that still doesn't work... Any Suggestions????


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
have you tried to play the game in compatibility mode?
maybe windows XP or 98?
and also try to run it as administrator...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure the game is up-to-date.
http://www.actiontrip.com/rei/filed...0+patch&fulltitle=Empire+Earth+v1.0.4.0+patch


----------

